# Delievery of dec'22 Model y ,no sensors!



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Apoo said:


> I have just received my model y...and am shocked at no sensors...it is a basic feature in every car, I believe one has to rely on cameras while backing up etc, but sensors cannot be traded off! I believe a lot of Tesla y owners are unhappy with this,how does one take this to Tesla management so that they can re- think this and re- deploy some mechanism to get the new y's re-equipped with this. I love my car,it has some fab features,but this really is a must have.


Tesla claims that their cameras will do the same job as the ultrasonic sensors in a future update.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

My Model X has sensors, and I don't not get warnings for crossing traffic when backing out of a parking lot, or anywhere. My other cars (ICE) all have warning and alert me to crossing traffic, very helpful when you cannot see and slowly back up. The claim is the wide angle camera shows crossing traffic, which it does, but not as far reaching as sensors. I do hope alerts are in the future with vision only. TIA


----------



## aareisllc (10 d ago)

francoisp said:


> Tesla claims that their cameras will do the same job as the ultrasonic sensors in a future update.


 I have been hearing about the update for a while now - I agree this is a basic need... Does anyone has any idea on ETA for this Vision functionalities?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

aareisllc said:


> I have been hearing about the update for a while now - I agree this is a basic need... Does anyone has any idea on ETA for this Vision functionalities?


I don't think anyone knows, lol, maybe not even Tesla. Check this site periodically as they often list upcoming features.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

aareisllc said:


> I have been hearing about the update for a while now - I agree this is a basic need... Does anyone has any idea on ETA for this Vision functionalities?


 My best guess would be not less than a[nother] year.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

aareisllc said:


> Does anyone has any idea on ETA for this Vision functionalities?


Two weeks, three for sure. Just like all Tesla forecasts. Or possible not at all.


----------



## vjkumar (10 d ago)

I just took delivery of a Model Y last week. I am finding that the back up camera is lacking colored guide marks (orange/yellow/red) . Is this something to do with the lacking sensors?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

vjkumar said:


> I just took delivery of a Model Y last week. I am finding that the back up camera is lacking colored guide marks (orange/yellow/red) . Is this something to do with the lacking sensors?


I don't believe Tesla ever had those lines.

My Ioniq 5 has those lines. They don't seem to line up with either the tires or the side of the vehicle. Pretty useless.


----------



## vjkumar (10 d ago)

garsh said:


> I don't believe Tesla ever had those lines.
> 
> My Ioniq 5 has those lines. They don't seem to line up with either the tires or the side of the vehicle. Pretty useless.


Ok maybe it is something I was used to on the leaf and many other cars. I am still having a hard time getting used to the back up camera. My cousin that has slightly older car claims that he can see distance markings in inches of nearby objects.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

vjkumar said:


> My cousin that has slightly older car claims that he can see distance markings in inches of nearby objects.


 Yes, cars with the USS's show distance in inches and colored squiggly lines attempting to mark distance to objects. No USS == no distance display.


----------

